# Tila Tequila – Reality Show Star brutal attackiert



## Mandalorianer (16 Aug. 2010)

*Tila Tequila – Reality Show Star brutal attackiert*​

Tila Tequila wollte gerade die Bühne des Musik-Festivals „Gathering of the Juggalos” in Illinois betreten, da geriet die Menge außer Kontrolle und begann mit Steinen zu werfen. Tila dazu: „Eine Bierflasche traf mich am Auge und meine Haare wären fast verbrannt, weil die Menge mit Feuerwerkskörpern warf.“
Der Bodyguard der 28-Jährigen reagierte sofort, schnappte dich das vietnamesische Model und brachte es hinter der Bühne in Sicherheit. Tila weiter: „Diese Leute wollten mich umbringen. 2000 Konzertbesucher rannten hinter uns her bis wir endlich den Trailer erreichten. Jetzt kann ich nicht aufhören zu bluten. Wir mussten uns verbarrikadieren, so dass die Meute nicht in unseren Wohnwagen gelangen konnte. Es war furchteinflößend.“
Mittlerweile hat die Polizei bestätigt, dass sie zu dem Vorfall dazu gerufen wurden. Mehr Informationen zum genauen Ablauf der Ereignisse konnten und wollten die Beamten nicht geben. 

In Deutschland ist Tila Tequila vor allem durch ihr MTV Reality Format „A Shot at Love with Tila Tequila“ berühmt geworden. In zwei Staffeln lud sich das bisexuelle Model 16 Männer und Frauen in ihre Villa ein, um unter ihnen ihre wahre Liebe zu finden. Besonders beliebt hat sie sich im Laufe der Jahre jedoch offenbar nicht gemacht.




​
*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Egal wie schräg man sie findet, aber das geht mehr als zu weit. Gute Besserung!


----------



## krawutz (17 Aug. 2010)

Bei ihren Events hatte ich die Zuschauer immer für den intelligenteren Teil der Veranstaltung gehalten - war wohl auch ein Irrtum.


----------

